# Cole Haan Kindle Covers



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a couple of different covers for my K2 but I've always liked the way the Cole Haan covers looked but didn't like the price. I just noticed that the cover that used to be $99 is only $45 which seems like a great price and I was just wondering if anyone has one of these covers and what they think of it. Here's the one that I'm talking about: Cole Haan Cover


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't have that particular one but I had the woven one.  I sold it with my K2.  It was my favorite cover.  I love Cole Haan.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to go ahead and get it.  It's more than half off and all the reviews are very good for it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think you should.  The folks around here who have bought the CH covers have bragged about them.  And the price is great.
deb


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

It looked like they are offering $20 off now. Did I see that incorrectly on amazon?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I ordered this cover in the Pebbled Black on Wednesday night before I went to sleep using Super Saver shipping. My case was delivered today. It is every bit as soft and luxurious feeling as all of the reviews claimed.My case that I had been using for my Kindle 2 was purple Oberon ROH. This case is SO MUCH SOFTER than the ROH is.) I am very happy with this cover and hope you will be just as happy with yours.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

My Cole Haan cover is one of the biggest factors holding me back from ordering a K3.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE my cover.  It's so soft and lightweight.  I have the black pebbled cover and I get tons of compliments on it.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

SophieD said:


> I have a couple of different covers for my K2 but I've always liked the way the Cole Haan covers looked but didn't like the price. I just noticed that the cover that used to be $99 is only $45 which seems like a great price and I was just wondering if anyone has one of these covers and what they think of it. Here's the one that I'm talking about: Cole Haan Cover


Highly recommended! My favorite K2 cover and that's an excellent price. First thing I did when I got my K3 was order the new CH and was disappointed with it but the K2 version is excellent! Go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I adore my ruby sugar Cole Haan woven cover for the k2. It's one of my favorite covers and part of the reason I have not listed my k2 for sale.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got this exact cover for the K2 we got in July.  It's beautiful... and inspired me to go ahead and get one for my DX.  I love them both... hoping the one for the K3 (that should arrive tomorrow... the K3, not the cover, that is) will be modified to be like these other two versions... although right now it is not.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

For any of you that have both Cole Haan (smooth or woven) and Oberon covers...do they all weigh about the same?


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

kindlek said:


> For any of you that have both Cole Haan (smooth or woven) and Oberon covers...do they all weigh about the same?


My K2's CH smooth is 6.6 oz. My Oberon K2 is 10 oz.


----------



## reena (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been a Cole Haan customer for years. 

I ordered the CH K2 cover from Amazon. It arrived yesterday. I LOVE the feel but the fit I am disappointed with. It does not lay perpendicular in the case. The bottom right hand of the Kindle is over quite a bit. I am afraid this may crack the Kindle hinge after time. It does not fit securely like in the Amazon cover.

Any suggestions? Two of us tried installing it several times. Also, does the interior tend to get dirty? I readwith my cover tuned back?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> My K2's CH smooth is 6.6 oz. My Oberon K2 is 10 oz.


Okay...thanks for that info PaulGuy!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I had my K2 in an Oberon and my hubby's K2 is in this exact Cole Haan.  It's is unbelievable soft and is much lighter than the Oberon cover.  It feels so good in your  hands.  I love it too.  

My only problem with it would be that the front of it does not seem to be as sturdy or protective as the Oberon is.  Hubby never takes his out of the house.  It just goes from chair to the table beside it, so he doesn't need a lot of protection.

That is a great price though because they were $99!!!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

reena said:


> I have been a Cole Haan customer for years.
> 
> I ordered the CH K2 cover from Amazon. It arrived yesterday. I LOVE the feel but the fit I am disappointed with. It does not lay perpendicular in the case. The bottom right hand of the Kindle is over quite a bit. I am afraid this may crack the Kindle hinge after time. It does not fit securely like in the Amazon cover.
> 
> ...


Our K2 is out on loan right now so I can't double check it, but I recall that it seemed to fit perfectly... plus, Mr. 007 would quickly have noticed if there was a problem/irregularity -- he's got an eye for that sort of thing. Perhaps you should contact customer service and see about exchanging it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

reena said:


> I have been a Cole Haan customer for years.
> 
> I ordered the CH K2 cover from Amazon. It arrived yesterday. I LOVE the feel but the fit I am disappointed with. It does not lay perpendicular in the case. The bottom right hand of the Kindle is over quite a bit. I am afraid this may crack the Kindle hinge after time. It does not fit securely like in the Amazon cover.
> 
> ...


My K2 fits perfectly in my Cole Haan cover. I think that you should definitely call Amazon and have them exchange your cover for a new one because it sounds like the hinges on your were not placed correctly.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

reena said:


> I have been a Cole Haan customer for years.
> 
> I ordered the CH K2 cover from Amazon. It arrived yesterday. I LOVE the feel but the fit I am disappointed with. It does not lay perpendicular in the case. The bottom right hand of the Kindle is over quite a bit. I am afraid this may crack the Kindle hinge after time. It does not fit securely like in the Amazon cover.
> 
> ...


The Cole Haan covers while beautiful do seem to suffer from less than stellar quality control in my personal experience. If your cover seem "off" return it to Amazon for a replacement until you get one you like.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just ordered a Cole Haan Kindle 2 cover in light Bronze, the woven type. They are half price at Amazon. 
Anyone have this color?
Brenda

> Cole Haan Leather Kindle Covers on sale at Amazon


----------



## quick123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cole Haan creates some truly amazing products from shoes to handbags and they have also released a Kindle 2 Cover. So If anyone looking for a luxury custom cover for your Kindle 2, then he should definitely consider one from Cole Haan.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

kdawna, I had that woven bronze cover for my K2. It is gorgeous. In fact, I still am hanging onto it even though I don't have a K2 anymore!

I really hope CH comes out with more designs for the K3.


----------

